# Neubeginn am 7.12.



## dude89 (28. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,



wir die Sturmreiter sind ein Projekt, dass mit Cataclysm starten möchte. Hier einige Dinge die schon beschlossen wurden:

- wir werden auf Seiten der Allianz spielen

- wir möchten auf einem neuen Server bei Null anfangen, ohne Mainchars oder Kapital (kein PvP Server)

- wir möchten eine sehr familäre Gilde erschaffen, wo Spaß und das Miteinander wichtig sind

- wir möchten aber auch den Raidaspekt fördern und uns die neuen Instanzen und Raids anschauen

- die Gilde wird sich "Sturmreiter" nennen

- wir streben eine demokratische Führung der Gilde an

- wir möchten Events veranstalten

- wir möchten mit Release von Cataclysm starten


Gesucht sind eigentlich nach alle Klassen & Rassen.


Es ist oft sehr schwierig unter den vielen Gilden die es gibt, die richtige für sich selbst zu finden.

Daher möchten wir hier euch kurz vorstellen, was die Sturmreiter für Ziele und Vorstellungen haben.


Wir, die bisherigen Mitglieder von Sturmreiter, sind total verschiedene Persönlichkeiten und Charaktere aus den verschiedensten Altersgruppen. Erschaffen wollen wir eine Gilde, in der familäre und spaßige Events veranstaltet werden, aber auch das Raiden nicht aus den Augen gelassen wird, denn wir interessieren uns natürlich für die neuen Instanzen & Raids.


Wir möchten eine Gilde erschaffen, in der es so wenige Zwänge wie möglich gibt und man sich frei entfalten kann. Egal ob du gern RP betreibst, PvP spielst, Raidest, an Events teilnimmst, dir den 100. Twink leveln möchtest, oder einfach nur eine nette Atmosphäre suchst, dies alles wollen wir verkörpern und unter einen Hut bekommen, auch wenn es schwierig erscheinen mag.


Viele Leute definieren Spaß unterschiedlich, wenn ihr aber zu uns wollt solltet ihr Spaß in etwa so definieren:

Ihr möchtet nette Menschen kennenlernen, Sachen zusammen unternehmen, seid neugierig auf neue Leute, wisst das WoW ein Spiel und ein Hobby ist und vor allem wisst ihr: hinter jedem virtuellen Charakter steht ein realer Mensch.


Selbstverständlich sind auch Nichtraider, Schichtarbeiter, etc. gern gesehen, wir möchten ja die verschiedenen Aspekte des Spiels abdecken und sind auch immer offen für neue Vorschläge. Vermutlich werden verschiedene Interessensgruppen entstehen und das möchten wir auch gerne fördern, auch sind wir immer auf der Suche nach Leuten die sich zutrauen eine Interessensgruppe sozusagen zu leiten und kreativ zu fördern.

Man sollte aber trotz verschiedener Interessen auch mit den anderen zusammenarbeiten, wir wollen ja ein großes Ganzes und nicht viele Kleine sein.

Das Miteinander ist das Wichtigste.




Sollte das alles deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, darf ich dich beglückwünschen, denn du hast die optimale Gilde für dich gefunden!



Hier kannst du mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen:

http://www.sturmreit...lden-welten.de/


----------



## Shitting_Bull (5. Dezember 2010)

Eine prima Idee... Alles gute dafür...

Gruss von Caputo


----------

